# Newbie from Finland



## kapatrik (May 4, 2005)

Hello everyone, i´m kapatrik, a happy servant of two bengal boys. My cats are 1years and 8 months old. We live in Jyväskylä, Finland (north-east corner of EU).


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Hello, Kapatrick!!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Kapatrik, what an unusual/unique name. Hope to see pictures of your Bengals soon


----------



## kapatrik (May 4, 2005)

My nick is a kind of mix from my familyname and given name. It was in my e-mail addres when i studied in University of Jyväskylä (my hometown). And i got use to it. Actually, my real name is Katja, and i´m female  . I use this kapatrik nick in every forum I go.


----------



## AnGella (Apr 25, 2005)

welcome to the forum!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello and welcome! I am donna proudly owned by Mischka & Linx, siamese tabby mix and Sundance a red somali


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, kapatrik!


----------



## EllyMay (Dec 31, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Welcome to the forums


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm glad you've joined us! I hope you post often.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

kapatrik said:


> Hello everyone, i´m kapatrik, a happy servant of two bengal boys. My cats are 1years and 8 months old. We live in Jyväskylä, Finland (north-east corner of EU).


 Welcome Kapatrik & kitties!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Hope to hear all about your kitties. Any pictures???


----------

